# Dirtholes for Bobcat



## Bowhunt (Jan 24, 2007)

I have never caught a bobcat in a dirthole and I would like to try but I'm not sure what kind of bait that I should use. and any other advice would be help full. Thanks

CD


----------



## rangeman (Dec 7, 2006)

I am in the same situation...... I have been on the forum for about a month now and have asked the same questions. The members on this site are excellent and have helped a bunch. If you will start with page 6 and read the posts up until the present date you will find tons of info etc. Good Luck!


----------

